
The Princeton Textbook on Bitcoin Is Available Free of Charge - samueljenkins
http://forklog.net/the-princeton-textbook-on-bitcoin-is-available-free-of-charge/
======
brudgers
Author's announcement: [https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/randomwalker/the-
princeto...](https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/randomwalker/the-princeton-
bitcoin-textbook-is-now-freely-available/)

PDF:
[https://d28rh4a8wq0iu5.cloudfront.net/bitcointech/readings/p...](https://d28rh4a8wq0iu5.cloudfront.net/bitcointech/readings/princeton_bitcoin_book.pdf?a=1)

